# Google Sketchup Questions



## Lomondcustomdecks (16 Jul 2006)

Hi guys Im new to here.

Iv got the free google sketchup and I need to know a few things, I hope you can help.
First of all, when you do a plan of a floor (joist) is there anyway you can make the lines 45mm or whatever size you are using?
2nd. Can you divide the joist to the centres you need?
3rd. Can you add handrails or stairs to your drawing?
4th. Thanks if you can help me.

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Jul 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't understand your first question but the answer to the rest is, yes, you can do all those things and you're welcome. You can draw anything you want. 

Perhaps the best thing would be to come up with some slightly more specific questions. Also read through this Design forum for information and examples of SU related stuff. also read the help files in GSU.

Specifically search the help files on arrays. I think that will answer your question number 2.


----------



## Lomondcustomdecks (16 Jul 2006)

Hi, Thanks for the reply, I read my first question back and didnt understand it. What i meant is, You have your plan view of a square 4mx4m, Then you add your joists, Can you make your joist 45mm thick?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Jul 2006)

Alright, I understand. Yes, you can draw the plan view of a joist and use Push/Pull to pull it up to 45mm. Then copy the joist using the move tool. Move the copy the desired distance and hit enter. Then immediately type *n where n is the desired number of copies of the original. Make the first joist a component so that if you need to edit the joists, you'll only need to edit one.

Again, look at the Help files regarding arrays. also look at Push/Pull, components and the Move tool.


----------



## Lomondcustomdecks (16 Jul 2006)

Hi guys I must be really bad at using this. All i want to do is have a plan view of 4mx4m with my joist at 400mm centres, and the joist are 45mm thick. Thats all. If you know how to do that id be happy. Im struggling finding the help options you told me to look for. Thanks alot.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jul 2006)

Maybe this will help?


----------



## JPEC (17 Jul 2006)

Thanks Dave,

Im pretty new to sketchup and I didn't know you could do multiple copies like that, nice one  

Julian


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jul 2006)

Julian, glad to have helped.

Here's another way to draw the joists. The brown squares below the joists are only to delineate the steps. I'd simply draw the first joist (rectangle tool, VCB and Push/Pull). Then I'd place a copy of the component to the desired location. Then I'd type /n where n is the number of copies and end up with the joists equally spaced. It doesn't put them on the 400mm centers but they are equally spaced.


----------



## Lomondcustomdecks (17 Jul 2006)

Thats great, Thats some good info. I know i must be pain in the buttocks but thanks. What about hand rail? And can you save the joist as components for future use? And how did you know were 400mm was? Do you type it or just use the tape?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jul 2006)

I've only got a minute right now so short answers. Yes, you can draw a handrail. How kind of depends on what you want it to look like.

You can indeed save the joist as a component and insert it in future drawings. I'm not cure I'd bother for a simple joist but you can do it if you'd like. Read the Help files regarding components and saving them.

When copying the first joist, I grabbed it by a corner and moved the copy in the desired direction (Ctrl+Move). Then I just typed 400. It put the first copy of the joist 400mm from the original. Then I typed *10 which made a total of 10 copies each spaced 400mm from the previous.

In the second version, as I said, I moved the first copy 3.55 metres and then typed /10 to get 10 evenly spaced copies (9 copies between the original and the second copy at the opposite end.


----------



## Lomondcustomdecks (18 Jul 2006)

Hi guys just a quick question.
Iv managed to do my joist and do it square. 
What I want to know is What if your doing something like a 50p Shape, how do you get your outside line of the 50p to be 45 thick? its ok doing your joist but you have your edge runner that is used from 45mm thick joist too. I hope its explained ok. Also if you have a square with your joist in them how do you cut off the corners and keep the joist individual with the angle of the cut? Any helps great guys, Iv been looking at the help but its tricky trying to explain what i want to know
Cheers


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Jul 2006)

Like this?





I started with a seven sided polygon using the Polygon tool. Then I used Push/Pull to pull the shape up to give it thickness. I applied the photo of the coin as a texture and then traced around the coin to get rid of the excess. I gave one coin an OSB texture just to show this was done in SU.

Regarding your second question, look back through the forum or do a search on cutting planes. I've already babbled on about them. In the case of your joists, the ones that would get cut at an angle would need to be made unique from the others before you start cutting them.


----------



## Lomondcustomdecks (19 Jul 2006)

Hi. Iv been playing around with SU and i was wondering if there was any way you can erase a part of a component that you have made. If you can imagine a deck 12m x 4m and the 2 front corners are cut off at 45dgrs. If I made all my joist to the biggest size and copied them for the full 12m I would have a few sticking over the angled part, now is there anyway I can cut the excess off and have a joist put on the angle?? Any helps great Dave R


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Jul 2006)

You're welcome.

Now, if you've made the joists components, you need to make the joists that will get trimmed unique. Select the component you wish to make unique. Right click and select Make unique from the menu. Now, when you edit that joist, you won't impact the others. You'll need to do that for each joist that will get trimmed.

To cut them all off at the right length, snap a construction line (read the help file on the Tape Measure and Protractor tools) across them at 45° in the correct spot, then edit each joist and trace along the construction line to draw a cut line. Then just Push/Pull away the waste.

If you want to send me the SKP file, I'll see if I can work out a quick tutorial. I'll PM you my e-mail address.


----------



## Lomondcustomdecks (20 Jul 2006)

Hi Dave I got your Tutorial, Thanks. Iv managed to get it but im still unsure about cutting off the excess joist, I found the best way was to get my shape then use the offset tool to get my edge runner set at 45mm. The joist are fine but i dont know how to trace over the edge i want to cutt of. Any helps great thanks


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Jul 2006)

Simply select the joist you want to cut, right click and choose edit component (You already made it unique, right?). Get the pencil tool and trace over the edge of the base shape from one edge of the joist to the other. Then delete the waste part of the joist. this is easy when you have only a 2D joist. It can also be done to a 3D joist but you would use Push/Pull to push away the waste.


----------



## Lomondcustomdecks (20 Jul 2006)

I didnt make it unique, So I make it unique, then edit component, then sketch around the whole joist?? or just over the part i want cut off? Once I know this i'll not be bothering you again, Well maybe not never again
Cheers


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Jul 2006)

Och, you're not bothering me.

I replied to your e-mail but did you see the PM I sent you?


----------



## Lomondcustomdecks (20 Jul 2006)

Thats Great Dave. Thats all I need to know, well untill customers are wanting to see there deck on the laptop in 3D but thats a different chapter. Thanks for all your help and i'll probably be in touch quite soon.
Thanks


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Jul 2006)

Glad to help.

Cheers.


----------

